# Pitbull "Mix" not allowed to fly American Airlines ??!?!



## demerson (Aug 20, 2017)

I've read everything I can find on-line and I'm not confident we won't get turned away by American Airlines when checking in our dog for international flight. He is a "Pitbull, Mix" according to the rescue agency we adopted him from. He is white with lots of black spots, has a black spot over 1 eye, weighs about 67 lbs. 

I've read we should have our vet list his breed on the Health Certificate as one that is not included on the "aggressive breeds" list. Suggested breeds include Lab, Mix and Great Dane, Mix.

I've also read that, despite what the Health Certificate states, "if the handlers see he looks like a pitbull, they won't ship him unless he's in a metal IATA 82 Crate." We, of course, did not know this when we purchased an airline approved 40"x25"x29" crate.

Have any of you successfully flown your "Pitbull, Mixed" breed dog on American Airlines as a checked pet in 2017 ? We are trying to figure out how to get our dog from Seattle to Panama City, Panama and need some help !!

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 29, 2015)

Really! I had no idea airlines had breed restrictions. That's so incredibly stupid. Sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I believe the airline breed limitations are in regard to "shipping" them, as in crated under the plane. I'm fairly certain you can fly them as carry on. The airlines are becoming picky as to what breeds can go under the plane because brachycephalic dogs dying. I know that Delta and Alaska won't put any bull breed under the plane for this reason. They have them all labeled as brachycephalic. (squished in face)


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

I had to do this when I flew with my former foster who is now with my brother. In order to get her there, I got my vet to categorize her breed from pit mix to something that isn't on the airline's listing. We went with a Blackmouth Cur as that is a southern breed. Had no problems getting her there doing this. So yes, I would suggest you do the same. 

You should also confirm the flight you're taking has climate controlled storage. I'm pretty sure most of them do, but it's best to hear it from them directly. 

Best of luck!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

"We don't accept brachycephalic or snub-nosed dogs of any "mix" *as checked luggage*, such as:

Affenpinscher
American Staffordshire Terrier
Boston Terrier
Boxer (all breeds)
Brussels Griffon
Bulldog (all breeds)
Cane Corso
Dogue De Bordeaux
English Toy Spaniel
Japanese Chin
Lhasa Apso
Mastiff (all breeds)
Pekingese
Pit Bull
Presa Canario
Pug (all breeds)
Shar Pei
Shih Tzu
Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Tibetan Spaniel"
It doesn't say you can't take them as carry on. It says you can't check them. There is no breed restrictions for carry on. You just have to pay additional fees and there is a possibility they may ask you to muzzle. Your best bet would be to contact the airline directly and ask them what you need to do to bring your dog as carry on.


----------



## demerson (Aug 20, 2017)

Thank you for responding. I believe dogs traveling in the cabin with their owner have to be a size that can fit under your seat while in their crate. However, I am going to check this again and appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## demerson (Aug 20, 2017)

They have added an additional sentence to the pet policy: "We also cannot accept historically aggressive breeds for safety reasons."


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't see that on their website. That's where I copy and pasted that post from. 
I dropped my daughter at the airport to send her back to her other mom's in Montgomery and there was an EB, a Standard Poodle, and a Boxer all leashed and going on the plane with their handlers. I mean, it was Delta, but it's basically the same concept. They were not service dogs. The Poodle had a cone of shame on, so I'm guessing a procedure was the reason for that one. But the other two fell into the Brachycephalic list. Delta's rules are listed pretty much the same. Distance and end point play into it as well. But that's why I suggested just calling directly. Just refer to him as a whatever pound bulldog mix when talking to the rep. You are being truthful with that statement.


----------

